# Can horses eat onions?



## JoBo (6 October 2009)

Just wondering as bought four big bags of root vegetables today (for 24p, bargain hunter or what?). So can they eat the onions? If not I think we are going to be having quite a few burgers and hotdogs, he, he.


----------



## PapaFrita (6 October 2009)

Definitely not. Sorry.


----------



## JoBo (6 October 2009)

Thanks I thought so! Want any onions? Actually would probably be quite mouldy by the time they got to you, he, he.


----------



## gg68 (6 October 2009)

Are onions very different to Garlic.?  Not that I have ever fed onions


----------



## lilym (6 October 2009)

mine probably would!! - not that i've ever fed her one....but in an answer to your question, they are not suitable for horses!!


----------



## PapaFrita (7 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks I thought so! Want any onions? Actually would probably be quite mouldy by the time they got to you, he, he.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I can imagine the smell!!


----------



## PapaFrita (7 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Are onions very different to Garlic.?  Not that I have ever fed onions 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes. Horses can eat garlic 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I can't remember why garlic is OK and onions not 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I read it in Horace Hayes (Veterinary Notes for Horse Owners)


----------



## milliepops (7 October 2009)

Here are some links:

http://www.aspcapro.org/animal-poison-control/documents/x-vettech_0801.pdf (mentions horses under 'Large Animals'

http://cal.vet.upenn.edu/projects/poison/plants/pponion.htm

Some other articles mention that garlic contains less of the dangerous substances than onions.  Also we tend not to feed massive quantities of garlic as you only need a bit to get the effect


----------



## imafluffybunny (9 October 2009)

I know onions are poisonous to dogs.....


----------



## hellybelly6 (9 October 2009)

No onions and not potatoes


----------

